# War-File mit Tomcat



## Guest (12. Jul 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Projekte in dem ich unter src meinen SourceCode habe und unter WebRoot meine jsp Dateien. Wenn ich nun hingehe und das Projekt als Tomcat Projekt markiere und eine war Datei zur Erstellung eingebe und anschlißend die war Datei erstelle ist in diesem immer das ganze Verzeichnis - Mit anderen Worten das WebRoot Verzeichnis liegt nicht in dem Hauptverzeichnis in der war Datei. Gehe ich jetzt hin und trage unter der Konfiguration des Tomcats noch das Unterverzeichnis ein, welches als WebRoot genutzt werden soll, hier also WebRoot bekomme ich nach der Installation auf dem Tomcat immer 2 Konfigurations-Verzeichnisse. Eines mit dem Namen der war Datei und eines mit dem Namen des Unterverzeichnisses. Letzteres möchte ich aber nicht haben! Zudem ist es so, dass wenn ich die Angabe des Unterverzeichnisses weg lasse und das File installiere und anschließend aufrufe, er dieses nicht aufrufen kann. Klar, die jsp liegen ja in einem weiteren Unterverzeihnis.

Kann mir hier jemand helfen? Mir würde es reichen, wenn nur das WebRoot in der war File landet.

Mfg
Marvin


----------



## DP (12. Jul 2007)

*verschoben*


----------



## Rydl (12. Jul 2007)

lad dir das wtp-all-in-one paket runter: http://europa-mirror1.eclipse.org/webtools/downloads/drops/R2.0/R-2.0-200706260303/

wechsle in die JEE sicht, füge deinen tomcat als server hinzu, erstelle ein neues "dynamic web project" und versuch dann mal deine war datei zu bauen. 
ich blick nicht was du da mit deinem webroot ordner hast und wo du hingehen willst?!


----------

